# Working in Germany



## sunilc12005 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I am an IT professional looking for work and move to Germany. I am currently working in USA. I have no idea of how to approach this. I would appreciate if someone could throw some light on this. I would like to know how the IT market in Germany is(I work on SAP Business Objects), where to find potential employers who are willing to offer employment and sponsor a EU Blue Card, What are the restrictions (like travel restrictions to the home country) with EU Blue Card, When I will be eligible for applying a PR, etc.

Thanks in Advance
Sunil


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Sunil,

IT job market in germany is good, for SAP you have lots of openings. just go google and search for "make it in germany", go to that website and search jobs. 

for job portals, you can search the same forum. i have posted few job portals links too.

But why do you want to relocate to Germany, when you are already in US. People prefer to be in US than Germany.

In germany the taxation is 40% and for many jobs they prefer candidates who knows German language.

-
Likith


----------



## sunilc12005 (Sep 17, 2013)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> IT job market in germany is good, for SAP you have lots of openings. just go google and search for "make it in germany", go to that website and search jobs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Likith. I will look into the Make it in Germany website. I heard that the tax is more. We pay 33% here already. I am willing to learn German.
H1B visa is on the lottery basis in USA if they have got more applications than the limit (80,000). Even if you get selected in the lottery and all your papers are right, you cannot be sure that you will get a Visa. 
These days, they are enforcing a new rule. If you get a H1B visa for 3 years but you cannot change jobs without filing something called an "Amendment". When you file an amendment, they may cut short the visa to 1 year or 2 years.
If you have a H1B visa and if you go out of country, you have to get it stamped at a US consulate in that country. They may or may not stamp it. Even if you get is stamped, you may or may not be allowed to re-enter USA even with a valid visa. 
The GC is a different story. It will take close to 5 years after you start the process to get a GC.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunil,

If want to learn German Basics, go to youtube enter german lessons. you can learn basics from there.

Its better to join a A1 course.

-
Likith


----------



## nimrod09 (Sep 18, 2013)

To learn German I prefer to invite someone to skype talk. It's the fastest method


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hallo Nimrod,

Thanks man. I would love to join the skype german learning. likithjogi is my skype id. we can also try google hangout. 

send me a request. let me know your convenient time    

Regards,
Likith


----------

